# Some pictures of my recent trip to Southern Spain



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Andalucia.. includes Malaga, and surrounding towns,  cities and beaches.

 We usually stay with my daughter in her guest cottage but she had other people staying, so we rented a beautiful  penthouse  apartment on a Golf Complex 

Just random photos from my trip....

This is a house on my daughter's land in the mountains...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

The reservoir on the mountain
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where my daughter lives, and where she takes the dogs for their swim...


Our apartment overlooked the golf course on one side, and on another side we had the view of the mountains...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

This was a little view of the 72 hole course...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

One of our many favourite restaurants.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

A few from the Marina ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

I'll post more later..... once I get them uploaded...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

Gorgeous country!   Thanks for the beautiful pictures  Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Thanks Muchly Bonnie... *


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2019)

Your daughter is fortunate to wake up to that vista every morning. Thanks for sharing these awesome photos with us. The food must be exceptional.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks Pinky...yes it's a little piece of heaven on daughters' (her name)  mountain (that's what we call it).... ..and yes the food is amazing!!

On the mountain DD has 5 acres, much of it Almond groves. She  grows citrus fruits trees, lemons, oranges and Cherries... and she has her own organic veggie plot, so the food for her is fantastic...

Also of course the Spanish food in southern Spain is generally good especially the fish which is freshly caught... and bought at the markets.. along with the locally picked tomatoes, almonds, Olives etc.!..and so much less expensive than here...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

@hollydolly , you sure had exceptional views where you were staying. I remember about your DD's trees and etc.; what a great place. I loved the shot looking down from the hilltop!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @hollydolly , you sure had exceptional views where you were staying. I remember about your DD's trees and etc.; what a great place. I loved the shot looking down from the hilltop!




Thanks for  your lovely comments RR...  the picture from the top of the hill was taken from one side  our penthouse apartment.. which was situated up top of a mountain..(not DD's mountain)...about 1/2 an hour away!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2019)

Great pictures. I would kill for a good tomato.
Spanish food yum.
(English food yuk...not for me)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 2, 2019)

Beautiful pics Holly...If I were younger and wealthy I would love to see Spain.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm waiting for the family pictures  ... the "furry" ones.   I know how much you love them,  and vice versa.


----------



## Catlady (Jul 2, 2019)

Holly, if you know, what is the name of that beautiful red flower at the golf course?   Looks like a Hibiscus.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Great pictures. I would kill for a good tomato.
> Spanish food yum.
> (English food yuk...not for me)


 English food is very good, it's a tale  left over from the war days when American soldiers came over here when everything was on serious ration, and found the food disgusting compared to what they were used to... but almost 75 years on, things have changed greatly in that time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I'm waiting for the family pictures  ... the "furry" ones.   I know how much you love them,  and vice versa.


 I didn't get too many this time Bonnie, we lost 3 dogs in the last 12 months to old age ...only  3 left... but here's one I took of pixie the chihuahua...she's the youngest at 8 years old and she prefers to lie in the shade..... and Digger whose just turned 10, he never leaves my side when I'm there...

















..and stan & digger playing ball with the o/h


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

PVC said:


> Holly, if you know, what is the name of that beautiful red flower at the golf course?   Looks like a Hibiscus.


 You're absolutely right it is Hibiscus, PVC... 


Some flowers I did see for the first time, on the golf course, were these, and I don't know what they are..they're beautiful but maybe someone else will know..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Beautiful pics Holly...If I were younger and wealthy I would love to see Spain.


 It's such a beautiful place Jim, you would be bound to have loved it.. !! ocean, mountains, cities, villages all within easy reach!!

I've got more to show, ..but I'll give you all a rest until another day!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 2, 2019)

In those WW2 days my kin who were in London came home and described the food as BLAND but I never heard disgusting.  I'm sure today food there is great.  

Misplaced reply...still trying new format...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> In those WW2 days my kin who were in London came home and described the food as BLAND but I never heard disgusting.  I'm sure today food there is great.


 Bland, disgusting..scarce. all descriptions I've read about in History books. Now our Chefs and restauranters are some of the best in the world ( I believe even one of our Top Chefs Gordon ramsey has to go out and sort out some restaurants in the USA, they're soo bad) LOL>.. .. and although many people our age grew up on fairly bland food like meat and veggies boiled within an inch of their lives, if our parents were to return , they'd be astonished at the difference in the quality and quantity compared to back in the 50's and 60's...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

Those photos are absolutely beautiful Holly, thanks so much for sharing them!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks sooo much SB...very kind....


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2019)

It must be a lovely life for the dogs, with all that land to roam free in. They look precious 

How nice to have fruit trees! I had a little lime tree in the garden in Adelaide, and it felt so good to just walk out and pick the fruit. We had almond trees, but the birds always got to them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

I love all the photos you took Hd.  Looks like a beautiful country.  I've never been there.  I hope you  had a real good time!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I love all the photos you took Hd.  Looks like a beautiful country.  I've never been there.  I hope you  had a real good time!


  Thank you Ruthanne, it is a beautiful country! My daughter has lived there for close to 10 years. and my husband and I bought a property about 7 hours away from her about 20 years ago and lived there for 10 years... and now we let it out..but  we are now in the process of selling it. We go every year  to our daughter's area  sometimes twice, but when we sell, and  my daughter ultimately moves ( she's hoping to sell and move to Australia) we might stop going to Spain and return to Italy,  Greece and Cyprus, and the rest of Europe for our vacations...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Pinky said:


> It must be a lovely life for the dogs, with all that land to roam free in. They look precious
> 
> How nice to have fruit trees! I had a little lime tree in the garden in Adelaide, and it felt so good to just walk out and pick the fruit. We had almond trees, but the birds always got to them.


The birds don't seem to bother too much with the almond trees , Pinks, but they do go for all the Olive trees and they make a real mess, and then the dogs eat those fallen ones , and they make them ill, so she  chops off the tops to make them flat topped ( can't think of the proper name for it)   so they are more ornamental than fruitful...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Ruthanne, it is a beautiful country! My daughter has lived there for close to 10 years. and my husband and I bought a property about 7 hours away from her about 20 years ago and lived there for 10 years... and now we let it out..but  we are now in the process of selling it. We go every year  to our daughter's area  sometimes twice, but when we sell, and  my daughter ultimately moves ( she's hoping to sell and move to Australia) we might stop going to Spain and return to Italy,  Greece and Cyprus, and the rest of Europe for our vacations...


It's nice to see a lot of different countries, isn't it? I've only been to Canada so far in my life.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Holly,thanks so much for sharing your lovely pictures,glad you had a good time visiting with your daughter Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> It's nice to see a lot of different countries, isn't it? I've only been to Canada so far in my life.


I've been to so many countries in Europe. Lived and worked in Italy & Germany as well, and France of course is just a train ride away from here.

...never been to the USA or Canada, but both my husband and daughter have been. Daughter used to go to the USA & Canada  several times a year on business. Hubs' Granny lived in  Maine, and as an adult he worked in Banff, around lake Louise, for about 6 months as part of his job... 

If you ever do get the chance to visit Ruthanne, take it...you'll love it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Holly,thanks so much for sharing your lovely pictures,glad you had a good time visiting with your daughter Sue


 Thanks you Sue, pleased you enjoyed them


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

Lovely pictures, Holly!  I especially liked the first one of the marina. Did you go sailing?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Lovely pictures, Holly!  I especially liked the first one of the marina. Did you go sailing?


 Thanks muchly sunny.... Yes we did go sailing ... got some more pics to show of that... another day!!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2019)

*Holly: thanks so much for sharing the awesome pictures. They are just beautiful and what a lovely view you had. Wish I were there!*


----------



## Catlady (Jul 2, 2019)

--


hollydolly said:


> we might stop going to Spain and return to Italy,  Greece and Cyprus, and the rest of Europe for our vacations...



Where in Italy do you go?  I was born in Abbruzzi (east of Rome, eastern shore), in a tiny town of about 1000 people near Sulmona, nestled between three mountain ranges.  I'm assuming you like Tuscany?  I read somewhere that it takes 27 Italys to fill the US 48 mainland states.

I don't know what those other flowers are, but they're obviously hummingbird flowers from their shape and color.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

PVC said:


> --
> 
> 
> Where in Italy do you go?  I was born in Abbruzzi (east of Rome, eastern shore), in a tiny town of about 1000 people near Sulmona, nestled between three mountain ranges.  I'm assuming you like Tuscany?  I read somewhere that it takes 27 Italys to fill the US 48 mainland states.
> ...


 I lived about 6 hours drive  from Rome, in Castel Mella Brescia, , in the Lombardy region which was barely developed then, (Castel Mella)  . really just a dusty one horse town.. .. and commuted to work in Verona 

Talking of size of countries.. You can fit the whole of the UK  into the USA 31 times.. in fact you can fit the whole of the UK into Oregon... 

You may be right about those flowers, the certainly look like a trumpet shape suitable for hummingbirds, but they are very small, so I'm not so sure!! Interesting to ponder... 

When did you leave Abbruzzi?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Citygirl said:


> *Holly: thanks so much for sharing the awesome pictures. They are just beautiful and what a lovely view you had. Wish I were there!*


 You're so welcome CG...thanks for enjoying them. I'll add a few more as the days go by...


----------



## Catlady (Jul 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> You may be right about those flowers, the certainly look like a trumpet shape suitable for hummingbirds, but they are very small, so I'm not so sure!! Interesting to ponder...  When did you leave Abbruzzi?



I left in 1949, just two months after I turned 7, then we went to Caracas, Venezuela.  Never went back to Italy, no money to travel.

Yes, the US western states are very large, Texas keeps wanting to become a separate country.  LOL

Those flowers could be fuschia or cestrum, I looked it up, both liked by hummers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

Apparently they're American trumpet Vines...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

A few more...


The Spanish are very religious, God fearing Catholics, most of them...

This is at the entrance to a beach Chiringuito


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

Malaga city!! On the day we visited it was the celebration of San Juan, so almost everything was closed apart from the odd little store, and the restaurants....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

Love the brick work on the road or sidewalks, very beautiful, thank you for sharing @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

The gardens in the centre of Malaga city


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

Malaga city Port & Marina....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2019)

Lovely photos hollydolly. 
It looks like a good time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Lovely photos hollydolly.
> It looks like a good time.


 Thanks keesha, yes it's a beautiful place, but we also travel to many other towns and villages, beaches and mountains while we're there too


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2019)

*Fab photos, hollydolly! Beautiful getaway for you. *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks Muchly @Pink Biz


----------



## johndoe (Jul 7, 2019)

I was stationed in the Air Force at Torrejon Air Base just outside Madrid for 3 years. Weather was 90's, sunny and dry all summer, and wet and cloudy all winter. Basically two seasons. Landscape was arid with few trees. My green valley home never looked so good when I came back. Nice place to visit but........


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2019)

@hollydolly -It's so pretty there! I would love to visit.

Long ago, someone showed me slides (remember those, lol?) of Andalucia and the white towns. So lovely! Thanks for more pics.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I was stationed in the Air Force at Torrejon Air Base just outside Madrid for 3 years. Weather was 90's, sunny and dry all summer, and wet and cloudy all winter. Basically two seasons. Landscape was arid with few trees. My green valley home never looked so good when I came back. Nice place to visit but........


 Madrid is a a long way from Andalucia...   Southern Spain doesn't have wet winters...except for Algeciras... where they have around 800mm of rain between Nov - March!

The area includes the Tabernas desert , where manyCowboy western movies were filmed...

However, the  Sotuh Eastern  coastal area, from Almería to Cabo de Gata, and from San José to Playa de los Muertos, is semi-desert as well: the cape of Gata is probably the driest place in Europe, since it receives only 155 mm (6.1 in) of rain per year.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @hollydolly -It's so pretty there! I would love to visit.
> 
> Long ago, someone showed me slides (remember those, lol?) of Andalucia and the white towns. So lovely! Thanks for more pics.


 Yes almost all traditional Spanish are white.. The one closest to DD is a classi cexample of one..very tiny  built on the mountain side..I may have shown you pictures before RR...

Gonna be adding a few more pics to this thread later...


----------

